
Facebook Opens Up Its Terms Of Service To Input From Users - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/26/facebook-opens-up-its-terms-of-service-to-input-from-users/
======
spoiledtechie
Its almost like an online democracy. Maybe we should push more for it.

